

PHP vs. Rails on Squidoo - bscofield
http://www.squidoo.com/php-vs-rails

======
msteigerwalt
This might be better titled as Frameworks vs. Languages. Of course, since most
people writing modular code will end up making a framework for their
application, it's really Shelf Frameworks vs. In-House Frameworks.

Of course, there's also a third option, niche open source frameworks (every
PHP developer and their dog has a PHP framework, and not all of them suck).
Chances are, if you look hard enough, you'll be able to find an OSS framework
in the language you need that would be fairly similar to one you'd make
yourself. If the code is well designed, you can simply cut out what you don't
need and add what you do.

